# rent relief postal address



## Susiemaik (26 Aug 2008)

Hi 

I got the form for claiming back rent relief online but I'm unsure as to who and where I should send the completed form.  I was renting on the South Side of the city (Dublin) so do I send it to the revenue office on Mount St?  Also how long does it usually take to receive?

Thanks in advance,

Susie


----------



## ClubMan (27 Aug 2008)

Don't you send it to the tax office on your statement of tax credits?


----------



## z106 (3 Sep 2008)

I am renting in city centre and i was told to send it to o'connell street.

just did it a couple of days ago so don't know how long it takes.


----------

